# Półkolisty czy pólkulisty



## Ben Jamin

W Wikisłowniku definiują słowo “czasza” jako (między innymi) miska o *półkolistym* kształcie. 
W moim pojęciu „półkolisty” to obejmujący poł koła. Miska natomiast ma kształt półkuli, nie półkola. Powinno więc być „półkulisty kształt”, nie „półkolisty”.
Zgadzacie się?


----------



## BezierCurve

Zgadzam się. Chyba, że dla uproszczenia przymykamy oko na spłaszczenie trzech wymiarów do dwóch (np. w kontekście ilustracji).


----------



## wolfbm1

Niektóre misy, czy miski, mogą mieć kształt kwadratowy albo owalny.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Niektóre misy, czy miski, mogą mieć kształt kwadratowy albo owalny.



Off topic, sorry.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Zgadzam się. Chyba, że dla uproszczenia przymykamy oko na spłaszczenie trzech wymiarów do dwóch (np. w kontekście ilustracji).



Mówimy o rzeczywistym przedmiocie, trójwymiarowym, a nie o płaskim elemencie rysunku.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Off topic, sorry.


Sorry, Ben. Więc klosze też musiałyby być półkuliste a nie półkoliste.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W moim pytaniu chodzi o użycie słowa *półkolisty* w odróżnieniu od *półkulisty*. 
W moim rozumieniu pierwsze odnosi się do przedmiotów, które są zakrzywione w dwóch wymiarach (tak jak koło), drugie  do przedmiotów, które są zakrzywione w trzech wymiarach (tak jak kula, czasza). Inne kształty, ani zastosowanie przedmiotów mnie w tym kontekście nie interesują.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Sorry, Ben. Więc klosze też musiałyby być półkuliste a nie półkoliste.


Zależnie od tego jaki miałyby kształt.


----------



## pompki

Logicznie myśląc Ben Jamin masz rację, ale w mowie nie zawsze jest logika, przykład:
- Jest ktoś u Cibie w domu?
- Nikogo nie ma.
I tutaj mamy zaprzeczenie "nikogo" wypowiedziane w słowie "nie", czyli wychodzi na to że wszyscy są w domu - logicznie myśląc.


----------



## Ben Jamin

pompki said:


> Logicznie myśląc Ben Jamin masz rację, ale w mowie nie zawsze jest logika, przykład:
> - Jest ktoś u Cibie w domu?
> - Nikogo nie ma.
> I tutaj mamy zaprzeczenie "nikogo" wypowiedziane w słowie "nie", czyli wychodzi na to że wszyscy są w domu - logicznie myśląc.



1. Moje pytanie dotyczy waszej praktyki językowej, nie logiki.   

2. " ... czyli wychodzi na to że wszyscy są w domu - logicznie myśląc."
Nie, wcale nie wychodzi. Zaprzeczenie pojedyńcze czy też podwójne to sprawa gramatycznej konwencji, i jako takie jest tak samo logiczne jak angielskie „there is nobody there”. Należy odróżniać zdania naturalnego języka od twierdzeń logicznych.


----------



## BezierCurve

Chciałem tylko dodać, że o ile "półkulisty" brzmi dla mnie jak najbardziej logicznie i w porządku, osobiście najprędzej nawałbym to "kształtem półkuli" ("w / o kształcie półkuli").


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Chciałem tylko dodać, że o ile "półkulisty" brzmi dla mnie jak najbardziej logicznie i w porządku, osobiście najprędzej nawałbym to "kształtem półkuli" ("w / o kształcie półkuli").



Dziękuję! Chodziło mi o odpowiedzi właśnie takiego typu.


----------

